# What's the best duck call?



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So I wanted to get some advice from you guys on what duck call you've invested your hard earned money in. The high end calls sound really good, but they cost a small fortune. 

The biggest reason I ask is that last week I decided what the heck, and stepped up from my cheap calls and bought a good sounding Power Hen from Zink. That was on wednesday. I practiced with it a few times and on friday night I pulled it out to give it another whirl. After a couple calls it just sounded like crap. So I figured I'd take it apart to see if it was dirty or something. I pulled on the barrel and the damned thing broke. It was too late to do anything about it. So I didn't get to take it back for an exchange until yesterday. SO I went to sportsman's and exchanged it for the same call. I took it out to my truck, pulled it out of the box, gave it a blow and same thing. It sounded awful and the reed kept sticking. So I took it back in, to the hunting counter, and they opened it up, and sure enough a crack right above the wedge. 

So jamie, (nicest guy in the world) there at Sportsman's told me that sometimes the polycarbonate tips are more fragile and that I should look at their all acrylic calls. He pulled out one also from Zink. He took it apart and went to flex the tip to show me how strong it was, and the whole damned thing broke off in his hand.

Anyway, I got a full refund, because sportsman's was sold out of just about everything other than Zink brand calls, and as you can imagine I was leery to buy another one. I emailed Zink calls, sent them pictures and a copy of the receipt, and got a quick response from Clay at Zink. He tells me that he personally hand tunes them all, that they leave his hand in geat condition, sorry, go ahead and buy something else. God, if I was Fred Zink, I'd be pissed off that my staff told a customer to go ahead and buy a different brand! 

So that's where I'm at now. Do I just stick with the cheap calls from now on, or is there a good call that sounds good enough to still turn ducks later in the season after they've heard all the cheap stuff, that can actually be hunted with? Because that Zink one never even made it to the marsh.  

Thanks for your advice guys


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

First let me say I am surprised to hear this Zinc is usually quality stuff. That would upset me if cork tabs were broke out of the box too. I would think they would take good care of you from what I know of Zinc.


The "best" well I don't know that there is a best there are lots of very good calls on the market, but the best one is the one that fits you, you can run, and you have confidence in. If you are a new caller learning basics still you probably can't tell the difference between a $150 call and a good $30 call. As you progress the difference becomes more evident. Being a competitive caller I have blown most brands and have owned a lot of them Many good calls out there RNT and Echo in duck you can't go wrong. I started blowing Southern Game Calls stuff a few years back and liked it so much I started doing some work for the company. I choose to blow the calls in the blind and on stage. I liked them because the man behind the calls (Greg Hood) still turns, cuts and tunes the customs by hand and the sound quality of the calls is second to none in my mind. Even the cheap calls run very well. I run their web site and do some sales stuff for them. Anyway that is my favorite brand. I was a fan for a long time before I was associated with them in anyway. Good luck if I can help in anyway please contact me.

Bret


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Bret,

Just out of curiousity, do you prefer an all wood call, an acrylic call or?

And in this region do you favor a single or double reed, and why? 

Thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like Buck calls.check them out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The best duck call is the one you know when and how to use. For folks who just bought one at the start of the season, the best duck call is the kind you keep in your jacket (trust me, you'll be doing yourself and everyone else a favor, at least for a while) 8) . If you plan on spending a lot of time to gain proficiency with the call, then the best duck call is really subjective... its a personal preference thing and you can't go wrong with owning a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

there is no question duck calls do not run themselves. The call is only as good as the guy with his lips to it, and it takes practice to get good at running one and then beyond that hours even years in the blind to order to get good at reading birds then knowing what to blow at them and when in order to get them into close gun range.I am with riverratt on buy a bunch of them. I do and did even though I work for a company I buy lots of call from other call makers
Here is a picture of the collection it is fairly recent.








_Dang this is going to be a minute_.
*Single or double*
I prefer a single reed duck call. Although there are many great doubles these days that offer good range of pitch I feel like a single gives me (the operator) the control. I always feel like a kid riding a bike with training wheels when I am running a double reed I mean yeah we are moving but I always want more. Doubles give one more place for moisture to condensate as well, between the reeds. They still make sound when they load up like that but they lose something I think. Again it is preference what do you like? I like a call I can get high hens and low hens. I like a call I can get volume out of but can tone down a little for realistic sounding finish work. Last weekend I had three calls on my lanyard all single reeds.(they will probably still be there in January they aren't new) A loud call, a middle range call that still has some bite, and a timber volume call. This offers the best of all worlds I think. For instance... Saturday was lightly breezy and partly cloudy sound carried fairly well... I blew a middle volume call that I can still lean on and a softer realistic timber volume call quite a bit.
On Sunday in the storm when sound does not travel well I still blew the mid volume call some but I blew the loud call a lot. Both days I had good success getting ducks to respond and finish. Both days were in public marshes right here on the good ol GSL. I was born here, I live here, hunt here, and learned to work birds here.

*Wood or acrylic... *I prefer mmmm wellmmmm tough decision..... I like wood..... well maybe acrylic..... Can I say both? Wood has a very mellow realistic sound that is tough to beat. Two of the three calls I am running are cocobola the other acrylic. Wood is great I love a good wood call. Wood requires a little more care but both are great it just depends on what you want. A good acrylic call should last forever if taken care of. I don't think a wood call will last as long. Wood has character though each piece is different.
Again when it comes down to it I guess every guy has to decide for himself.

Bret


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

**** Bret, that's a good lookin mallard in the pic by all your calls! Who mounted that for you! :mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the detailed response bret. Very helpful!
So to clear up what it is I'm asking, let me start by saying that while I have always had the cheaper calls, I feel like I do a decent job of turning ducks and bringing them back around. I do think that I, just like anyone, can always benefit from learning from a more experienced caller. And nothing is more educational than time spent afield.


I don't consider a duck call to be any different than any of the 3 woodwind instruments I can proficiently play. That being said, I can definitely hear the difference between a cheap alto sax from king vs. A good mid range bundy with a metal jazz mouthpiece on it played with a hard reed.

I'd like to break away from the cheaper calls that don't have much character and start trying to take my calling from beginner/intermediate to a higher level. 

I know that I favor single reed calls because they just seem to respond better.

So I guess what I'm asking is where is a good stepping off point into higher end calls? If you had to have 3 calls for the rest of your life, what would they be, and why?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

A duck call is indeed a musical instrument. Thank god I live in america and I don't have to choose three calls for the rest of my life. I want to blow them all. I really like a cocobola Little Joel, I really like a cocobola NastyBoy, and an acrylic Black Widow. A Little Joel is a loud call but in wood it tames it down to more of a mid range. the widow is a louder call with with forgiving easy top end and thunderduck bottom end. The nasty in coco is low volume natural duck when that is all you need.

Call me if you want to chat I am usually available weekdays in the afternoon or early evening.

Bret
801-663-3877


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I go with the bigger is better theory :wink: As long as you have good neck muscles.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Bret, That is quite the collection of calls!


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

If your lookin for a good cheap call to get you by go to walmart and get u a good ol primos winch i like the acrylic but have had good luck with the hard woods too i just pulled my gun up on mine one to mane times ha ouch but ya thats all i used last year and i slaughtered the birds so hope that helps you at all happy hunting! birds and for calls that is ha


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you Deadduck


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Bret,

what call does southern make that the control is similar to echo's timber acrylic? I like the double reed but think it might be a good move to try a single before i become dependent on it. so far, the echo timber has been a great call for me but it does stick on the cold or humid days. i think a single may help for those days. most of my current calls are poly and low end in quality. when i got my timber i could tell the difference in sound between that and the basic echo trash talker. definitely more duck in the timber. 

I'm hunting public land and don't do many hail calls. i'm mostly using a single quack w/ chuckles and the lonesome hen. for that i really like the quieter calls like the timber. so, what do you recommend for a basic caller that wants to move up.

thanks


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I really have enjoyed my Doc Hull calls he is has a little everthing for everbody and his non stick reed design is truly a wonderful thing to behold, some of his calls our true works of arts. And when you hold one of his calls it feels as times long past. Doc is starting to get up there in age and I wouldn't pass on an oppurtinity to have a custom call made by him not only as a call that works as good in the field as it looks on the shelf.

http://www.doccalls.com/index.htm


----------



## hitech2redneck (Nov 2, 2009)

I THINK OF CALLS LIKE CARS BUY WHAT YOU LIKE AND CAN BLOW I LIKE A CALL MADE BY A GUY ANMED DOUG GARSSE THEY KIND HIGH IN PRICE BUT BLOWS WELL PLUS IT DONT YAKE MUCH AIR. IM NOT SURE IF HE HAS A WEBSITE BUT ILL TAKE A LOOK


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

APD,
The SGC timber style call is the nasty boy. It has a little more back pressure built in than the Echo. It is a very natural realistic sounding call. When I first started blowing one. I liked it OK and everything but when I heard myself recorded and played back I could not believe how good it sounded. That was long before I even Knew Greg. It is very easy to learn cajun squeal on and the call has a ton of different hens in it. It is a little different to run than the echo. I think you should try a Nasty before you buy one. 
There is a nasty boy sound file on this page. forgive the caller, he's from Utah.lol It is a cocobola call, but the poly runs great too.
http://www.southerngamecalls.com/in...&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
Like the other gentleman said duck calls are very subject to personal taste you might like the Echo better They are great calls.
I love echo's timber call too. I like the single reed version.

Doc Hull does make a beautiful call. I have owned a couple of them. His non-stick toneboard design to me looks like it is fashioned after one of the old Bill Harper Designs. I blew a Bill harper Lohman Pro-400 for years that is what I started learning on. I think I read that Doc came up with his design on his own without inspiration from one of Bill's calls though, and I believe it. Docs calls are truly of detailed quality craftsmanship that is for sure. Some of the real expensive ones are absolutely gorgeous.

I don't know a thing about the DOUG GARSSE calls I am sure they are great though.

Bret


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have used a good bit of them and my favorite is the quack head. They make a few for 20 bucks, a green one and a red one and I use both. The green is a loud highball kinda call and the red is really raspy and not so loud.

Like everyone else said, the caller is more important than the call!!
Get used to your call and really really master it. I have gotten where I can make my mallard call have many different tones and even the rasp I can change and sound like more than one duck. All in the lips, back of the tongue and some stomach muscles!!
My weak spot is the feed call!! I had sergury on my tongue when I was a kid and I just can't control it fast!! Use that stupid hand call for the feeder!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVE my old solid wood, single reed, Olt 66, they don't make them anymore, but you can find them on Ebay pretty much any time you look. I had one that the insert fell out of and my dog DESTROYED. I was crushed. I have at least 5-6 other calls, and while individually they sound pretty good, side by side with the OLT, they SUCK! It has the ability to blow them out of the sky at 300 yards, or chuckle them in at 25. I LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!

I finally found a replacement I could afford on Ebay, they were going for around $70 last time I checked. Everyone who has heard it thinks it is great, and I really should keep trying to get more of them so when it dies again, I am not screwed.

There is one available through either Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops, that is called the Sonderman 66, this is supposedly the same call, but I bought one for my son and I don't think it has quite the depth and range of sound that the original OLT has. Maybe it just needs to be used enough to break in, but I like my REAL OLT too much to spend much time blowing a call that isn't even mine. lol
Most of the rest of my calls are the end of season Walmart close out types of Acrylic calls, and they sound okay, but not up to the OLT.


----------

